# do goats get winter and summer coats?



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

if they do should i brush them? or could i shave them?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, they get thicker coats during the winter and it is up to you to decide if they need to be bruched or if you would like to shave them.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

ditto to the last response. If you decide to clip get smoe good shears so the job goes easier.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Agreed, and make sure if you cut it close you watch to sun so they don't get burnt. Here, after winter we have to brush out the winter coats at times but once the summer coat is here we do not have much of a problem with it being too long. One thing to remember too is it can change the coat color from winter to summer and from normal to clipped.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ditto.........ditto.....I agree with you all :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Some of our goats coats don't change in the winter or summertime though.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Mine normally loose their coat or Blow it as we say, and they do not start growing their new Cashmere until July, BUT it has been really weird here temp wise and they are all getting a new cashmere coat. We are unusually cold for us.


----------

